# RoadMaster help



## sprobbiano (May 30, 2006)

Hi, I am trying to properly date the RoadMaster Pleasure Liner shown below. I am also trying to find literature that would help me ID the proper bars/pedals/reflector. It's a rider but I'd like to get close to "right" if I can.
Thanx
Steve


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 30, 2006)

Steve, my '54-'55 Roadmaster Flying Falcon has the same badge as yours... a unique badge that I dont think was used for many years.  Perhaps even just '55 or after.  I have had other Roadmaster Flying Falcons, but they all had the common badge you see going back to the late 30's.  The rear reflector on your bike could be original... just a regular plastic stimpsonite right?

DS


----------



## sprobbiano (May 31, 2006)

*Roadmaster reflector*

Yes Dave a pretty uninspiring Stimsonite, but if that was what was there I will leave it.

That AMF "centered" badge is different than the regular Roadmaster. I will look to that as a touch point for the dating, thank you.

Any serial number listings for CWC or Roadmaster available?
thanx
steve


----------

